# new to Catalina 27



## drvadakekalam (12 mo ago)

the bilge pump area has hose in the front and in the back. Trying to fig out where these hose lead or drain from? I do see periodically water stagnant in the area. The leaks from the windows are fixed (for now at least). Any help appreciated


----------



## danvon (Dec 10, 2012)

First, you don't seem to have a bilge pump. You really ought to install one or put what was there back - not a good idea to have a boat sitting in the water without one.

These are pretty simple boats so tracing hoses should be easy.

The black hose in the first picture looks like a wire conduit, not a hose. Might have been wiring for a bilge pump or maybe it goes forward to depth/speed sensors. Or all three. See if you can find it exiting the bilge at the front & running under the floor boards. It might run through behind the head too. The other one that runs all the way through the bilge looks like maybe a fresh water line. Is your fresh water tank under the V berth? If so this might be the line running back to the galley sink. Take a look under the V berth (you may also see the speed & depth sensors in that space). It could also be a fresh water line for the head sink if yours is hooked up.

It's hard to tell but the second picture also seems to show a hose end in the bilge. That might have been for the bilge pump that really ought to be there. It probably would run back to the stern through the space under the cockpit - accessed through the door under the steps. If you have an inboard that space is likely very tight. If it is a bilge pump, it would go to a through-hull above the waterline in the stern somewhere. 

Good luck getting to know your new boat. If you have not found them yet, Catalina Direct is a great source for spare parts & info.


----------



## Sailormon6 (May 9, 2002)

Usually Catalina 27s had a manual bilge pump in the cockpit. One of those hoses, probably the bigger hose, would have led to it.


----------



## oldmanmirage (Jan 8, 2022)

I've actually owned 2 Catalina 27's, both were good old boats. We lived on the first one, an outboard model, for about 3 years when we were youngsters. It was a blast !

The first - hate to admit it - had neither manual or electric bilge pump. Not sure what we'd have done if she started sinking !

The second was an inboard diesel and had both pumps.

You definitely should be able to trace those lines out. I second the comment that the black "hose" looks like wire loom from the picture, but not sure there would be that many wires running through the bilge area of a C27. If it's wire loom it will have a "split" running the length of it that you can open and look inside. It could also be just cheaper bilge hose that goes to a pump. 

I know going forward on the C27 there usually aren't anymore floor panels that access the bilge, so you'll have to look in the V-berth area to see if any of those lines go there. Going aft there should be access to the engine area under the cockpit and you can see where lines go fairly easily there.

Let us know what you find.


----------



## drvadakekalam (12 mo ago)

this does have a electric bilge pump. Will trace them out. the bilge pump is fed of the electric conduit which is by the side the "hose". Thanks for the suggestions


----------



## GlanRock (Feb 26, 2013)

Following wires and hoses becomes a necessary chore on boats. There's always something! Good luck and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Alexie (11 mo ago)

oldmanmirage said:


> The first - hate to admit it - had neither manual or electric bilge pump. Not sure what we'd have done if she started sinking !


I assume,

1200px-Seattle_-_CWB_-_hand_bilge_pump.jpg (1200×900) (wikimedia.org)


----------

